# UPDATE! Selling Tanks and Anything Else I Can Find



## RussellTheShihTzu

*Rehoming Six Tanks and Anything Else I Can Find*

I have two Aqueon 20 long and four Aqueon 5.5 tanks that need a home. The 5.5 all come with glass canopies + three extra. I will include any extra filters I can find, one LED and one Coralife fluorescent fixture to fit the 20 gallons. Everything I do not currently need goes in this package. I do not think I have any extra heaters, though.

Two things, though, tanks need cleaning as I have neglected them and local pick-up only. They all hold water. I can keep them for you but will need to store them in the garage.

Total is $100 via PalPal.

We live off I-24 between Nashville and Murfreesboro.

PM if you are interested.

I forgot... I do have non-adjustable Cobalt Mini-Therm heaters that keep the 5.5 tanks at around 80. I think there are two 20 watt and one 10 watt.


----------

